# Uber driver: Rider claims he was a vampire, kept offering him garlic



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.mansfieldnewsjournal.co...r-driver-says-man-said-he-vampire/2913404002/








MANSFIELD - An Uber driver told police he gave a ride home to an 18-year-old man Monday night who said he was a vampire and kept asking the driver if he wanted garlic.

During the 90-minute ride from Willoughby to Mansfield, the rider also asked the driver if he could "bite his daughter's neck," according to a Mansfield Police Department report.

The man had just been released from Laurelwood Center, a facility in Willoughby that treats mental health patients, according to the police report.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Clearly he was released too early.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Note to self: Don't pick up people from mental health hospitals.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

He picked up a psych patient and was shocked when he acted like a psych patient? What a boob.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Hold the phone!!
Isn't garlic like kryptonite to vampires ?

https://garlicshaker.com/blog/a-clove-of-garlic-9-reasons-why-vampires-fear-it/


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Oh dear... A 90 minute ride with a wacko likely dumped on a poor Uber driver because vampires don't have insurance. Did the vampire by chance change the drop off point to a mausoleum? Silly driver is lucky he didn't get a tip... of the wacko's teeth into his neck while driving.

I am just going to imagine it all went down like this...


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.mansfieldnewsjournal.co...r-driver-says-man-said-he-vampire/2913404002/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most riders are full of shit. This is the same as someone claiming they are rich.


----------



## Lythium (Jun 28, 2017)

Show him his own reflection in the rear view mirror. Illusion/delusion blown.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

I had one that talked to God for 30 minutes, I just had to play this looped the whole time.


----------

